# Daphnia...thanks Bwiskered



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to Bwiskered idea to get freeze dried, I took my frozen stuff out. 

Guess what? Upon defrosting some, i found LIVE daphnia in the water I disolved the cube in. I am adding some of this to my green water and see what happens. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! How neat!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I put the live one, I only found one live item, and dead ones into the green water. I hope I might get some activitiy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

By green water do you mean suspended algae?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

in a nutshell.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I need something from bwhiskers when I go your way but cant seem to get a hold of !!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What? To see that amazing fishroom of his? I don't think I have his phone number anymore...or I would call him. PM him. Perhaps someone knows his numbre and can call him on your behalf.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG a fish room lol ... I sent a pm .
thanks ..hopefully will contact b4 we go ... could be friday night or sat ... not sure yet!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

That's really neat, I knew a lot of the smaller crustaceans could survive some incredible conditions, but coming back to life after being frozen is just amazing. I wonder if there is a time limit to it or if the aging process just stops when they are frozen. I think to completely cease aging you need to be really really deep frozen. They should study these guys to try and figure out ways to perfect human cryogenesis. Right now, we know how to freeze people without destroying their bodies, but as yet we haven't found a way to ressucitate them. 

Where did you get the frozen daphnia from? I don't remember ever seeing frozen daphnia for sale.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Big al's. Unforutnately I haven't seen any life in my bottle yet since I dropped them in. Hikari.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks  I once got a live culture of the stuff from a guy at the fish and reptile show last winter but unfortunately my roommate and I weren't able to acclimatize them properly or something and they died on us overnight. Couldn't have helped that they were in a bag in transit for quite a few hours but I think we just did something wrong. I know you can get them live out of the lakes and ponds here but then you run the risk of introducing foreign invaders from the pond that can kill your fish. 

I'll have to take a look at BA for some and see if I can play mad scientist and revive frozen shrimp too.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yehhhhh .........thanks bwhiskered!!!!
ok now the weekend cant come soon enough!!!
Good thing I will be empting a tank !!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Menagerie has frozen daphnia too.


----------

